# The Prey



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

The most efficient way to combat this invasive prey which has become enemy number 1 to the farmers and home owners with fruit trees is to snare, trap, shoot with an air rifle or my favorite method a hex nut or big rock to the head. 
A friend using one of my SS got 11 one morning.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

What kind of lizard is it?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Dr J said:


> The most efficient way to combat this invasive prey which has become enemy number 1 to the farmers and home owners with fruit trees is to snare, trap, shoot with an air rifle or my favorite method a hex nut or big rock to the head.
> A friend using one of my SS got 11 one morning.


BTW certain nationalities living here eat them, helping to reduce the problem


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

It is an Iguana. Some get quite large.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Taste like chicken. You should try it.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh now that looks fun! I have no compassion for an invasive species ( especially an edible one).


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dr J said:


> BTW certain nationalities living here eat them, helping to reduce the problem


Correct same here too... we call it "Thalagoya" (Varanus bengalensis). Looks there are very much similarity between Cayman Islands and Sri Lanka.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Moving this to the hunting section.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks Charles, sorry for posting to the wrong place.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dr J said:


> Thanks Charles, sorry for posting to the wrong place.


No problem! :wave:

When was in Belize last year, there were LOTS of them, especially along the rivers in the jungle. They look so cool and primitive. Some of them were enormous. Many of the various ethnic groups there still eat them. I wandered down to a river at one point where there were quite a few folks swimming, fishing, and just having a good time. One fellow was skinning out an iguana which he had just killed with a machete. I chatted with him a bit ... he was really looking forward to bar-b-que-ing it.

I had no idea they were a pest to farmers and gardeners. What sort of problems do they cause?

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I imagine they eat everything, Charles.

I had an iguana as a pet when I was younger. Voracious eater. Anything from fruit and veggies to raw meat. They can be dangerous if they feel threatened.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Charles they eat all the blossoms, the young fruit, the bird eggs , lettuce, all types of garden greens. Pumpkin blossoms. Without blossoms no fruit. One good thing, the local snakes eat their eggs, so that hephs a little, an average nest may have 40 eggs they are a real pest. They are hard to kill with a SS unless hit in the head, then they drop like a ripe Mango. Body shots have very little effect on them unless you are using a hex nut..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

They are protected in Panama, but also not much of a pest, because if they show themselves in populated areas, they are likely to be killed and eaten. They are also very hard to kill. I shot one ~30 years ago behind the ear with a .177 cal pellet rifle and it ran away. I got another chance about 25 years ago with a .22 and it fell out of the tree and ran into the river. That's when I decided maybe I didn't want to hunt Iguana.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Henry you are right, I use a good size rock, or a 7/16 hex nut to the head and that stuns them enough to get a second shot. I must admit that most of my kills were with rocks..

The only iguana that is protected is the Blue which is only found here..


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

I can see the skin would be a good slingshot wrap or is it too scaly?


----------

